# Ash's "unknown"



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Anyone have any idea of what this could be?
It states on the site that "this fish is very cool looking its almost all yellow with big black dots on it and it is very aggressive, must be kept alone." Any fish that fits that description? I'm new to serras


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Impossible (for me) to ID off that photo.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

thanks Frank, I'll try to get better pics from Ash.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Alot of similarities to Brandtii but that is a really bad pic to ID from.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

bad news...Ash's camera is out of commission and won't be able to take anymore pics...

so from what is pictured above...it's definately a serra right? Might be a brandti? Any resemblance to a spilo at all? I hope not.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

so you want to make suer this fish to is a certain species b4 you buy it?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I just want to make sure it's not a spilo.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Not a spilo. Does not appear to be Brandtii either. I bought one anyway







We will see when it gets bigger.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah i was comparing this pic with the brandti from aquascape, they are pretty simmilar, but the dots. maybe its just htat its so small.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i also noticed on some other brandti's that they dont have the black in their tail like the unknown does, now im starting to think that it is not one.


----------

